# 1D X Unboxing



## nikkito (Jun 23, 2012)

Ive found this on You Tube

Canon EOS-1DX unboxing


----------



## Taemobig (Jun 23, 2012)

Video on portrait mode...

Vertical Video Syndrome - A PSA


----------



## expatinasia (Jun 24, 2012)

Good catch Nikkito. The owner (not me) has changed it so the video can no be embedded. Only I am not sure how to embed it here. Let's try this:

http://youtu.be/7BOaGxi5Bh4

OK, finally figured it out! Think I need another coffee, all this late night football is getting to me.


----------



## nikkito (Jun 24, 2012)

haha say no to vertical videos!!! excellent

and thanx expatinasia for your help


----------



## ramon123 (Jun 24, 2012)

the unboxing videos are always the hardest for us who don't have our hands on one of those 1D X's!


----------



## mememe (Jun 24, 2012)

Why is there no eye-piece installed?


----------



## unix81 (Jun 24, 2012)

@ taemobig 
"say no to vertical video!" ;D ! ..love that one..

@ expatinasia
Congratulations  !
Although it was difficult for me to watch the unpacking,knowing i'll have to wait another month or two, i am happy for you and i very much look forward to see some more videos from your 1DX, especially the differences between the 1Ds MKIII and the 1DX would be nice to see/hear about, also real video resolution. in short..everything 

Thanks to CanonRumors and all the people on this forum (even the yellow trolls) , i always enjoy dropping by here from time to time, i find it informative as well as entertaining


----------



## chrysek (Jun 24, 2012)

nikkito said:


> Ive found this on You Tube
> 
> Canon EOS-1DX unboxing



For a moment I thought that you got yours )


----------



## nikkito (Jun 24, 2012)

chrysek said:


> nikkito said:
> 
> 
> > Ive found this on You Tube
> ...



HaHaha i would never have so much patience to open the box and make a movie  and... My accent is definitely not British, I wish!

Mine is not coming... (((


----------



## ramon123 (Jun 24, 2012)

how many unboxing video's can we actually see! After about the 3rd it just gets boring. Also, every time the person tries to make out like they're so excited but we can see that the box was opened before they did the video and really they're acting as if this is the first time that they're opening the box!


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jun 24, 2012)

I think the only way to make it better, is to actually videotape the UPS guy getting out of the truck with the package, you signing for it, taking it in and opening it up. Of course when mine arrives, I'd probably be so happy that that actually won't be a joke ;D


----------



## sanj (Jun 24, 2012)

ramon123 said:


> how many unboxing video's can we actually see! After about the 3rd it just gets boring. Also, every time the person tries to make out like they're so excited but we can see that the box was opened before they did the video and really they're acting as if this is the first time that they're opening the box!



Hahahahah TRUE!!!


----------



## wtlloyd (Jun 24, 2012)

That's just how the 1-series has always shipped...possibly so that you think to check the diopter adjustment before covering it?




mememe said:


> Why is there no eye-piece installed?


----------



## ramon123 (Jun 24, 2012)

bdunbar79 said:


> I think the only way to make it better, is to actually videotape the UPS guy getting out of the truck with the package, you signing for it, taking it in and opening it up. Of course when mine arrives, I'd probably be so happy that that actually won't be a joke ;D



Now that is creative! Taking a video of the UPS guy delivering your camera!


----------



## AG (Jun 25, 2012)

ramon123 said:


> bdunbar79 said:
> 
> 
> > I think the only way to make it better, is to actually videotape the UPS guy getting out of the truck with the package, you signing for it, taking it in and opening it up. Of course when mine arrives, I'd probably be so happy that that actually won't be a joke ;D
> ...


From inside the box??


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jun 25, 2012)

Either that or gag gift somebody. Get their address and know if they pre-ordered a 1D X and send them a fake box stuffed with styrofoam pellets. Now that would be classic.


----------



## expatinasia (Jun 25, 2012)

unix81 said:


> @ expatinasia
> Congratulations  !
> Although it was difficult for me to watch the unpacking,knowing i'll have to wait another month or two, i am happy for you and i very much look forward to see some more videos from your 1DX, especially the differences between the 1Ds MKIII and the 1DX would be nice to see/hear about, also real video resolution. in short..everything



Thanks, but like I said in my previous and only other post in this thread, it is not my video.

I would have done the unboxing slightly differently, and most definitely included at least a few side by side shots taken with his 1D Mark II or III (can't remember what he said he has now) and the new 1D X just to whet the appetite of the review to come.

Plus, I do not own an apple or any fruity tech products! ;-)


----------



## ramon123 (Jun 25, 2012)

I'd put a camera on the actually UPS packaging and then watch the delivery route whilst speeding up the video. See it going into the delivery terminals then onto an airplane, being delivered to the office, being sorted and then on route to the lucky persons house! ;D


----------



## expatinasia (Jun 25, 2012)

ramon123 said:


> I'd put a camera on the actually UPS packaging and then watch the delivery route whilst speeding up the video. See it going into the delivery terminals then onto an airplane, being delivered to the office, being sorted and then on route to the lucky persons house! ;D



Sounds great, but then it would not be so much of an unboxing, as an ad for UPS! ;-)


----------



## smithy (Jun 25, 2012)

It looked like he was opening it for the first time to me... if he bought it from an authorised dealer, the person at the camera shop would have opened it up to fill out the warranty card.


----------



## ianmacd (Jun 25, 2012)

smithy said:


> It looked like he was opening it for the first time to me... if he bought it from an authorised dealer, the person at the camera shop would have opened it up to fill out the warranty card.



Doubt he drove to Leeds to pick it up. Also my last 1d, the reseller didn't open the box before I picked it up. I did that when I got it back to the office.

Ian.


----------



## smithy (Jun 25, 2012)

ianmacd said:


> smithy said:
> 
> 
> > It looked like he was opening it for the first time to me... if he bought it from an authorised dealer, the person at the camera shop would have opened it up to fill out the warranty card.
> ...


Sorry I don't follow the reference to driving to Leeds. Have I missed something? I was just talking about what I saw on the video.


----------



## ianmacd (Jun 25, 2012)

smithy said:


> ianmacd said:
> 
> 
> > smithy said:
> ...



Didn't he say he ordered it from a supplier in Leeds and he lives in London?


----------



## stoneysnapper (Jun 25, 2012)

For what it was worth I contacted the company who supplied the 1Dx in the unboxing video, I've bought a few items from them before, Lee filters, lens etc, Stephen from there just mailed me to say that yes they are just supplying preorders and he reckons that could take 3-4 months as they are going to be in very short supply!


----------



## Archangel72 (Jun 26, 2012)

Second video... after unboxing 1Dx.

http://youtu.be/35h9EcCxqZI

Can't wait for your 3rd video.
Make it longer ... please ;D

Thanks CanonDigCameraMan 

Archangel72


----------



## chrysek (Jun 26, 2012)

Archangel72 said:


> Second video... after unboxing 1Dx.
> 
> http://youtu.be/35h9EcCxqZI
> 
> ...



I dont get this guy, he has the camera for couple of days and he said that he only took couple of photos? 50-100? jeez, this is insane, I would just probably hit the 400k shutter mark by those few day sas I would shoot everything and anything, especially at the speed of 14fps  haha... but seriously, you get a brand new camera, you would imagine that you take any and every opportunity to test it, learn it and figure it out.. I currently have 5D Mark II and I did rent 5D mark III and itts different on AF at least, so to learn it you need to play with it to figure it out... also wouldnt we all be interested at that low iso? I would try to test it at 51k iso at least, would shoot 100's of photos just at night time, or whatever.. this is unreal, still no floods of RAW images from this camera, still no much info... is this real?


----------



## stoneysnapper (Jun 27, 2012)

Archangel72 said:


> Second video... after unboxing 1Dx.
> 
> http://youtu.be/35h9EcCxqZI
> 
> ...



Thanks for posting, ignore the criticism you got on your last video, there are some right clowns on here at times. I have a preorder with Jessops but I'm not hopeful of getting it soon, they had 25 on preorder when I ordered mine. Anyway, enjoy the 1Dx the way you want to enjoy it and not the way other people want you to.

Good luck and I look forward to your next post.


----------



## robin (Jun 27, 2012)

Archangel72 said:


> Second video... after unboxing 1Dx.
> 
> http://youtu.be/35h9EcCxqZI
> 
> ...



Thanks for the video, was quit interesting and amusing (the comments;-) ) Hope to see more of that especially what you mean about ISo 16000 ..


----------



## smithy (Jun 28, 2012)

chrysek said:


> I dont get this guy, he has the camera for couple of days and he said that he only took couple of photos? 50-100? jeez, this is insane, I would just probably hit the 400k shutter mark by those few day sas I would shoot everything and anything, especially at the speed of 14fps  haha... but seriously, you get a brand new camera, you would imagine that you take any and every opportunity to test it, learn it and figure it out.. I currently have 5D Mark II and I did rent 5D mark III and itts different on AF at least, so to learn it you need to play with it to figure it out... also wouldnt we all be interested at that low iso? I would try to test it at 51k iso at least, would shoot 100's of photos just at night time, or whatever.. this is unreal, still no floods of RAW images from this camera, still no much info... is this real?


Interesting perspective. I've had a 5D Mark III for more than a month now and have only taken a few hundred photos with it. I guess I come from the school of photography that says 'only photograph subjects worth taking photographs of'. Sure, I've done some experimenting with settings, but that only takes a few shots to figure things out.


----------



## chrysek (Jun 28, 2012)

smithy said:


> chrysek said:
> 
> 
> > I dont get this guy, he has the camera for couple of days and he said that he only took couple of photos? 50-100? jeez, this is insane, I would just probably hit the 400k shutter mark by those few day sas I would shoot everything and anything, especially at the speed of 14fps  haha... but seriously, you get a brand new camera, you would imagine that you take any and every opportunity to test it, learn it and figure it out.. I currently have 5D Mark II and I did rent 5D mark III and itts different on AF at least, so to learn it you need to play with it to figure it out... also wouldnt we all be interested at that low iso? I would try to test it at 51k iso at least, would shoot 100's of photos just at night time, or whatever.. this is unreal, still no floods of RAW images from this camera, still no much info... is this real?
> ...





I guess there are different people and they use cameras different ways 
Nothing wrong with it. Just somehow when I did play with 5D Mark III it was way different from 5D Mark II, especially on the auto focus side. Light is light, iso is iso, all that stuff is the same but until I got a grip on the AF I had some issues. So I wanted to play with it to figure it out and get familiar with it. The same will be with 1DX when I will finaly get it. Will certainly be trying it out and try to learn and get familiar with it. Maybe I am just a big kid and love to play with my toys ))


----------



## smithy (Jun 28, 2012)

chrysek said:


> I guess there are different people and they use cameras different ways
> Nothing wrong with it. Just somehow when I did play with 5D Mark III it was way different from 5D Mark II, especially on the auto focus side. Light is light, iso is iso, all that stuff is the same but until I got a grip on the AF I had some issues. So I wanted to play with it to figure it out and get familiar with it. The same will be with 1DX when I will finaly get it. Will certainly be trying it out and try to learn and get familiar with it. Maybe I am just a big kid and love to play with my toys ))


 ;D

Well one thing's for sure: you're going to love it.


----------

